# HDMI and Component



## jmeitz (Dec 6, 2006)

can the 622 put out HD via both the HDMI and component at the same time to two seperate tv's? I understand the composite will put out SD signal but was wondering if it works the same as the DTv HR20.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

jmeitz said:


> can the 622 put out HD via both the HDMI and component at the same time to two seperate tv's? I understand the composite will put out SD signal but was wondering if it works the same as the DTv HR20.


All outputs are always active.


----------



## Cold Irons (Dec 7, 2005)

Like William says. I have both my HDMI and Component running to my (one) HDTV - so I can easily switch between these inputs.


----------



## seadoo (May 28, 2004)

I have HDMI to one HD and Component to other HD TV. Must watch same channel though


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeap.. All outputs active all the time. But your HDMI and component outputs will only be outputting TV1. If you wanting to be able to watch HD outputs on two TVs and have them be different content this is not possible with the 622.


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just wondering...

With a 622 in single mode...

If I hook my main HDTV to TV1 via HDMI and then run a component cable to HDTV2 (which is normally TV2), will I be able to control what TV1 is outputting via the PIP controls on TV2's remote? 

*head explodes*


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

In single mode and dual mode both HD outputs are TV1. You can use TV2s remote to control TV1 in single mode if that is what you are asking. Component and HDMI will always show the same thing period. So you could have two HD TVs hooked up to a 622 in different rooms and use remote 1 for the room where the 622 is located and remote two for the other room. The limitation is that two people in this configuration could not watch separate programs. 

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## jamber1301 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Ron. I been thinking about trying to do this since I have 2 HDTVs. I might give it a try over the holidays.


----------



## TLY (Oct 26, 2006)

When doing this, is it better to have a long run of HDMI cable or a long run of component cable? Also what is the maximum recommended length of each type of cable?


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

TLY said:


> When doing this, is it better to have a long run of HDMI cable or a long run of component cable? Also what is the maximum recommended length of each type of cable?


If you're going to use HDMI up to 50ft then you'll want to get at least 24AWG cable. Generally after 15ft you start to lose some quality on HDMI, and the lower the AWG the less you'll lose. HDMI is also slightly more expensive but through Monoprice.com there isn't much difference. Make sure you buy these cables online or you will be broke.

I think over this distance Component would be better. I've used compoent over 30/40ft and it was ok, i didn't really notice the different.

One question you have to ask yourself is about sound though. Don't forget you are taking the digital sound down your HDMI cable - so with one cable you get everything, with component you will just get stereo through your white/red cables. Which you'll also need to get at the same length. What sort of sound system you using with the other tv?

Beyond 50ft for either I have no idea what the performance would be like. Anyone going beyond 50ft???


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

gooders said:


> Beyond 50ft for either I have no idea what the performance would be like. Anyone going beyond 50ft???


Yes, but with optical (use Monoprice for all my interconnects) and you can go up to 330' with no signal loss.


----------

